# 98% there??? lmao



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I am pretty convinced I am JUST ALMOST THERE TO RECOVERY. Everything is back to normal. Every physical symptom gone. Everything is the same. I am enjoying my life. But theres one thing. I still wake up and think about it. I still go through the day and think about it. Help anyone?

How can I fully rid myself of these last dumb thoughts??

PLEASE PEOPLE ONLY POSITIVITY AND HELP FROM PEOPLE WHO BELIEVE this thing can go away 100%

***UPDATE ON MY RECOVERY***

Okay, so since I posted this ive changed even more and each day I get more excited. Every day I find I wont be thinking about it for hours, until I think of it. It is really quite amazing. Definitely listen to what people say and look at recovery in weeks & months instead of hours & days. I no longer get existential thoughts/questions, and if I do.... I laugh and move on... they just disappear. I don't get nervous about them, and I tell myself "Ahh that's just the anxiety looking something to hold onto cause im almost done with this shit..". The only thing is that I feel like im missing something in my life now. Or like it took a part of me in some way. I really did nothing to get better though, I didn't get a hobby, or didn't get a new job (mines stressful), I didn't really change anything except for I stopped drinking. What am I missin people?


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello!

I don't know for how long you dealed with dp but it seems pretty normal to not forget this bad story in "one second"!
Don't worry, just focus on the fact you get really better and with a short time you could enjoy your life fully.

I'm not the one who have recovered but all the 'recovery stories" seem to be agree with my argue!!

Good luck , you're definitely on the good way!


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

No I know I'm definitely thinking the thoughts. Like I know that. But it's preventing them and stopping them which isn't letting me fully get over this shit.


----------



## sharp (Nov 20, 2014)

How did you recover Newbie? Did you use medication and/or CBT?


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

no just stopped caring about it lol


----------

